# uMouse



## aTEK (Aug 27, 2007)

<a href="http://larryo.org/work/information/umouse/index.html">uMouse</a>

Hope this is in the right place. I've been researching multi-touch interfaces for a while now, and this seems to be a decent way to start. I've played around with touchlib, which works well for blob detection and multi blob control, but I wanted something that I could use with a stardard computer not having a multi-touch surface as well. So my question is does anyone know where I can get this program or know of any other gesture recognition software? Thanks in advance. :grin:


----------



## aTEK (Aug 27, 2007)

oops... here's an actual clickable link. uMouse


----------

